# First PC Build & Over Budget----NEED HELP



## Newfiestang50

Well as the title states I am trying to put together a list of parts to build my first PC and its to be a gaming PC. Now just to be clear, I am by no means versed in all the details of the PC building world thus any advice no matter how minor please dont hesitate to suggest changes. I kind of copied the build from another thread on here and all components are from NCIX Canada.

Also, I am way over budget as my limit was $1500 CDN but the components below are approaching $2000 and i still dont have Windows 10 added yet. If anyone can suggest changes that will reduce my cost to within budget it would be appreciated.

PC Components:
http://www.ncix.com/detail/intel-core-i5-6600k-3-50ghz-6m-e0-110591.htm?promoid=1805
http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-1070-sc-f3-132464.htm?promoid=1714

http://www.ncix.com/detail/gigabyte-z170x-ud3-ultra-lga-a6-133204.htm?promoid=1957

http://www.ncix.com/detail/fractal-design-define-r5-atx-70-102216.htm?promoid=1714

http://www.ncix.com/detail/corsair-cx-series-cx650m-650w-d4-125719.htm?promoid=1714

http://www.ncix.com/detail/g-skill-ripjaws-x-16gb-2x8gb-25-73133.htm?promoid=1714

http://www.ncix.com/detail/western-digital-caviar-blue-1tb-87-74462.htm?promoid=1714

http://www.ncix.com/detail/samsung-850-evo-mz-75e250b-am-250gb-67-120450.htm?promoid=1714

http://www.ncix.com/detail/cooler-master-hyper-212-evo-6a-64385.htm?promoid=1714


----------



## AMD_man

If you want to reduce your budget you could get a GTX1060. Not too much performance loss, but no SLI. Everything else seems standard.


----------



## Laquer Head

Asus Dual 1070 and Black Ed. EVGA Sc 1070 are both 529 on newegg.ca so thats 20-30 saved right there without dropping from a 1070

Same with the mobo, drop to a gigbyte g1 or msi m3 on newegg..both are $25ish less..

if you need to, drop to a single 8GB ram stick, or better 4GBx4GB and save there too.. all these little concessions will pay towards the o/s


----------



## AMD_man

*Hey your RAM is DDR3. Just noticed. That´s not compatible with your motherboard.*

Also in the spirit of savings without downgrading you could get a cheaper motherboard and case:

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/GWVcGf


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah good call on the RAM.. didn't even notice that. Certainly need DDR4!

Newegg was doing an intel cpu/windows o/s combo bundle thing just before the weekend...not sure if thats still on..

The 6600K was one of the cpus listed!!



AMD_man said:


> *Hey your RAM is DDR3. Just noticed. That´s not compatible with your motherboard.*
> 
> Also in the spirit of savings without downgrading you could get a cheaper motherboard and case:
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/GWVcGf



just need a ssd, assuming he still wants one.. other than that your really skimping on parts..thats pretty close to 1500$


----------



## Newfiestang50

AMD_man said:


> If you want to reduce your budget you could get a GTX1060. Not too much performance loss, but no SLI. Everything else seems standard.



Can someone tell me what the difference is in SLI and PCI-E.


----------



## Laquer Head

PCI-E is the bus you connect a device to, SLI is a technology for link 2 or more graphics cards together..


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> just need a ssd, assuming he still wants one.. other than that your really skimping on parts..thats pretty close to 1500$



So with this part picker toll and AMD Mans post is this total in CDN $$


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> So with this part picker toll and AMD Mans post is this total in CDN $$



Yes, @AMD_man linked to the .ca version and I'm also in Canada, yes this is CDN$

obviously there is still provinical taxes and shipping costs to factor in over and above.


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> just need a ssd, assuming he still wants one



An SSD sounds good, but that would be up to him I guess, keeping in mind that an SSD would be making the budget at least $100 more expensive.

I don´t know if the budget looks good now.

Original: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/dFd92R

Now: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/CccbTH

Don´t really see much difference.

If you really want to reduce your budget you are  going to have to swap GPUs or CPUs.



Laquer Head said:


> other than that your really skimping on parts..thats pretty close to 1500$



I didn´t understand what you meant by that. Did you mean that the price didn´t change much?


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> PCI-E is the bus you connect a device to, SLI is a technology for link 2 or more graphics cards together..



Ok well I can say that I have no intention in getting that serious with gaming so can you guys recommend some good quality non SLI components.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok well I can say that I have no intention in getting that serious with gaming so can you guys recommend some good quality non SLI components.



GTX-1060 right now is one of the most cash efficient units. The only thing is that it has no SLI. If you still feel it´s too much you could go for the 1050 or the 1050ti.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok well I can say that I have no intention in getting that serious with gaming so can you guys recommend some good quality non SLI components.



Just don't buy a second graphics card...boom ...no SLI

I'm wondering if you even need a K-series CPU. If your not into overclocking just get a normal, locked version...save money there too!


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> I'm wondering if you even need a K-series CPU. If your not into overclocking just get a normal, locked version...save money there too!



Sounds good, I definitely wont be overclocking either....so I guess thats the difference of the 'K' designation. So based on that, should I stay with an i5 or should I move to an i7.


----------



## Laquer Head

Honestly grab a non-K i5, and go to a gtx 1060 with 6GB and I think thats a better focused build for you. With the GPU savings, you could throw in that SSD for the operating system..

I think the K-series CPU and 1070 is too much for your needs and its putting you past your budget for no reason.

Maybe @AMD_man would mind making a revised partpicker build with these changes and a new total?


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Sounds good, I definitely wont be overclocking either....so I guess thats the difference of the 'K' designation. So based on that, should I stay with an i5 or should I move to an i7.



If it´s just for gaming, I5. And like @Laquer Head said, get the 6Gb version of the 1060.



Laquer Head said:


> Maybe @AMD_man would mind making a revised partpicker build with these changes and a new total?



Missed that.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/kRjZ9W

Note that some are from parametric filters. Not bad choices, but you can dance within those specs and have no issues.

PS: It´s been fun using the Canadian page. Every time I look for an item I get shocked because of the prices and then remember it´s the Canadian version of the page. Nuts.


----------



## Newfiestang50

I've updated AMD man's build but there are a few compatibility notes at the bottom of the build, please take a look and let me know if these are a real concern. 

- I didnt downgrade the processor as I really didnt see no big price drop by going down to a non 'K' processor. 
- Changed the GPU to a non SLI GTX 1060 but there are a few there to choose from hopefully what I selected is ok.
- Will I need an network adapter, I assume yes so please help me select a suitable card.
- I added Windows 10 Home, can someone please give me the basic difference of the PRO version.

I will need a CD/DVD drive, a suggestion on this as well would be appreciated.

Also, is there anything else needed for this build, I have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc from my old Dell so i assume that will still work fine. I do plan on upgrading those devices later.


----------



## Newfiestang50

I've created an account in pcpartpicker but how do i copy my build here for all you guys to see without sharing my login info. I assume if i past the link here from my build its going to prompt you to log in.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> I've created an account in pcpartpicker but how do i copy my build here for all you guys to see without sharing my login info. I assume if i past the link here from my build its going to prompt you to log in.



There is a thing that says "permalink".

Paste that link. No need to login for us.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Ok....got it. That site is great if you know what parts you are looking for lol.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Newfiestang50/saved/NRJMpg

Also, as mentioned in previous post

I've updated AMD man's build but there are a few compatibility notes at the bottom of the build, please take a look and let me know if these are a real concern. 

- I didnt downgrade the processor as I really didnt see no big price drop by going down to a non 'K' processor. 
- Changed the GPU to a non SLI GTX 1060 but there are a few there to choose from hopefully what I selected is ok.
- Will I need an network adapter, I assume yes so please help me select a suitable card.
- I added Windows 10 Home, can someone please give me the basic difference of the PRO version.

I will need a CD/DVD drive, a suggestion on this as well would be appreciated.

Also, is there anything else needed for this build, I have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc from my old Dell so i assume that will still work fine. I do plan on upgrading those devices later.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Also, as mentioned in previous post
> 
> I've updated AMD man's build but there are a few compatibility notes at the bottom of the build, please take a look and let me know if these are a real concern.
> 
> - I didnt downgrade the processor as I really didnt see no big price drop by going down to a non 'K' processor.
> - Changed the GPU to a non SLI GTX 1060 but there are a few there to choose from hopefully what I selected is ok.
> - Will I need an network adapter, I assume yes so please help me select a suitable card.
> - I added Windows 10 Home, can someone please give me the basic difference of the PRO version.
> 
> I will need a CD/DVD drive, a suggestion on this as well would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, is there anything else needed for this build, I have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc from my old Dell so i assume that will still work fine. I do plan on upgrading those devices later.



Ok the first warning should not be ignored. You are probably not going to be using all drive bays, but still.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/kpz6pb

There. Optical drive and wireless adapter chosen based on score. They should be fine for general purpose uses.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Actually never meant to add a wireless adapter so I will remove that. Meant to add a network card for hard wire.....or is that already included somehow?

Also, I have a power supply that I purchased a few years ago when I was going to start this build, will this work with todays components. See picture.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Actually never meant to add a wireless adapter so I will remove that. Meant to add a network card for hard wire.....or is that already included somehow?



Ethernet is build into the motherboard.

Yeah that PSU should be totally fine. Corsair is a very good make!


----------



## Newfiestang50

Ok, updated again, two compatibility notes, are these a real concern.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/FpXRYr



Laquer Head said:


> Ethernet is build into the motherboard.
> 
> Yeah that PSU should be totally fine. Corsair is a very good make!



Ok, thought something may have changed. Well thats perfect, $50 saving.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok, updated again, two compatibility notes, are these a real concern.
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/FpXRYr




*The motherboard M.2 slot #0 shares bandwidth with a SATA Express port. When the M.2 slot is populated, one SATA Express port is disabled.*
No, you aren't using either the m.2 or sata express, so this doesn't matter. Even if you were, basically just means you lose a sata express port, *IF* you are using an M.2 SSD

*Unable to verify the Rosewill Stryker M ATX Mid Tower Case and the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler are compatible.*
I honestly have no idea. I've never used a Rosewill case, nor have I ever even seen one in use. I personally would stick to a case by Corsair or NZXT


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> *The motherboard M.2 slot #0 shares bandwidth with a SATA Express port. When the M.2 slot is populated, one SATA Express port is disabled.*
> No, you aren't using either the m.2 or sata express, so this doesn't matter. Even if you were, basically just means you lose a sata express port, *IF* you are using an M.2 SSD
> 
> *Unable to verify the Rosewill Stryker M ATX Mid Tower Case and the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler are compatible.*
> I honestly have no idea. I've never used a Rosewill case, nor have I ever even seen one in use. I personally would stick to a case by Corsair or NZXT



Ok I will search for a new case. Am I better off going with a full ATX instead of mid?


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok I will search for a new case. Am I better off going with a full ATX instead of mid?



If you like the Rosewill case, don't let my opinion stop you.

I've had both full and mid tower, depends on your space and components..etc. I think most here would agree, for you, a mid tower is best option. Take a look at the Corsair 230T, for example, solid case, simple layout, good quality usually under $100 CDN


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> If you like the Rosewill case, don't let my opinion stop you.
> 
> I've had both full and mid tower, depends on your space and components..etc. I think most here would agree, for you, a mid tower is best option. Take a look at the Corsair 230T, for example, solid case, simple layout, good quality usually under $100 CDN



Laquer....its suggestions like yours and the others that is making this enjoyable for a first time builder.......and trust me this would be an overwhelming task if not for these forums.

So I've switched to a Corsair 300R ATX mid, I must say I really like the look of this case. Updated build below, is there anything else you can think of that I maybe should consider changing.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/pFV48d/corsair-case-300r

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/jQZJgL


----------



## Laquer Head

My apologies, I didn't realized you added in an M.2 device (Sasmung Evo) what I would recommend, spend the extra money on a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 they are pcie based, whereas the evo is sata based and much slower. Take out the EVGA psu since you got the Corsair 650 already


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> My apologies, I didn't realized you added in an M.2 device (Sasmung Evo) what I would recommend, spend the extra money on a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 they are pcie based, whereas the evo is sata based and much slower. Take out the EVGA psu since you got the Corsair 650 already



Ok updated accordingly, no warnings except for the one about sharing bandwidth with sata express port.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/myXfnn


----------



## Laquer Head

Only other things to mention.. do you need an optical cd/dvd or bluray drive?

Also, don't forget to get a tube of thermal paste for the processor.. a tube of arctic silver is what I recommend.. should be between 6-10 bucks CDN



Laquer Head said:


> *The motherboard M.2 slot #0 shares bandwidth with a SATA Express port. When the M.2 slot is populated, one SATA Express port is disabled.*
> No, you aren't using either the m.2 or sata express, so this doesn't matter. Even if you were, basically just means you lose a sata express port, *IF* you are using an M.2 SSD



Just to clarify this, you *will* be using the M.2 slot for the (Samsung 950 Pro) but as you won't be using the sata express ports, its not going to be a concern in this case.

I added a dvd/cd drive and some arctic silver and with promos and discounts on newegg your right about $1323 The 950pro was out of stock temporarily so that does put you over the 1500 mark (shipping+ tax), but thats everything.


----------



## AMD_man

Is it really worth getting the 950 Pro? I mean it´s $200 over the 850 EVO.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> Is it really worth getting the 950 Pro? I mean it´s $200 over the 850 EVO.



The evo is sata ..might as well use a normal sata3 2.5".. I'd say the 950pro it is definitely worth it for the speed and performance that pcie and nvme bring to the table..,


----------



## Newfiestang50

Updated...right at $1490 + tax and shipping, definitely more than i wanted to spend but should last me years and also should be up-gradable should i decide to do so. Ok so one last look I guess before I go off to buy this stuff. Was thinking I could just email this build to NCIX and see if they can supply everything. Does that sound reasonable or do you guys just go out to all the different distributors as suggested by pc parts picker.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/J98Z9W


----------



## Laquer Head

I use PC partpicker as a guide or baseline for a build.. but I buy my parts online from newegg.ca, memoryexpress.com, or ncix.com whoever is cheapest and whatever the best rebates are, or better yet point of purchase discounts!! Shipped to my door, I live in the country so the courier can do the work..


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> The evo is sata ..might as well use a normal sata3 2.5".. I'd say the 950pro it is definitely worth it for the speed and performance that pcie and nvme bring to the table..,


 There are M.2 EVOs. There is a big leap in performance but I don´t think the standard user would notice it. I mean it´s just gaming, how much could it change?


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> There are M.2 EVOs. There is a big leap in performance but I don´t think the standard user would notice it. I mean it´s just gaming, how much could it change?



The M.2 Evo you mentioned earlier is sata ..not pcie like the 950pro. also, its not just about gaming, its the drastically different level of speed and performance you see in normal tasks. At the end of the day threads like these are purely for advice and opinion, whatever the end user chooses is up to them.


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> The M.2 Evo you mentioned earlier is sata ..not pcie like the 950pro.



I´m looking at the 950 Pro pictures and that doesn´t look like PCIe at all. What do you mean?


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> I use PC partpicker as a guide or baseline for a build.. but I buy my parts online from newegg.ca, memoryexpress.com, or ncix.com whoever is cheapest and whatever the best rebates are, or better yet point of purchase discounts!! Shipped to my door, I live in the country so the courier can do the work..



Ok sounds good.



Laquer Head said:


> The M.2 Evo you mentioned earlier is sata ..not pcie like the 950pro. also, its not just about gaming, its the drastically different level of speed and performance you see in normal tasks. At the end of the day threads like these are purely for advice and opinion, whatever the end user chooses is up to them.



Well I do want this PC to be fast, thats one of the reasons for the build and why my current PC is getting the boot. Like I said earlier I am not a huge gaming fanatic but sometimes I play for a few weeks then drop it for a month or longer but I spend a lot of time on my PC doing other work both for my business and leisure browsing. I also want to get into some video editing with all the home movies we've accumulated over the years so it will need some 'grunt' for that as well.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Well I do want this PC to be fast, thats one of the reasons for the build and why my current PC is getting the boot. Like I said earlier I am not a huge gaming fanatic but sometimes I play for a few weeks then drop it for a month or longer but I spend a lot of time on my PC doing other work both for my business and leisure browsing. I also want to get into some video editing with all the home movies we've accumulated over the years so it will need some 'grunt' for that as well.



You didn't mention video editing. In that case an I7 is something to consider.

If I were you, I would forget about the 950 Pro, get something more economical, and get an I7-6700. Editing and content creation is basically the reason why the I7 line exists.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Well I do want this PC to be fast, thats one of the reasons for the build and why my current PC is getting the boot. Like I said earlier I am not a huge gaming fanatic but sometimes I play for a few weeks then drop it for a month or longer but I spend a lot of time on my PC doing other work both for my business and leisure browsing. I also want to get into some video editing with all the home movies we've accumulated over the years so it will need some 'grunt' for that as well.



Just take my word for it, spend the extra on the Samsung 950 Pro it's a far superior SSD than previous gens and competitor offerings.


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> Just take my word for it, spend the extra on the Samsung 950 Pro it's a far superior SSD than previous gens and competitor offerings.



I´m not saying that´s not true, I´m saying is not worth the cost. Also he said he is going to do some video editing. Isn´t it worth it to spend more on the CPU than on the Storage?


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> I´m looking at the 950 Pro pictures and that doesn´t look like PCIe at all. What do you mean?



Level up to unmatched 
performance

If you're a heavy workload professional searching for an SSD, look no further.The next-generation Samsung 950 PRO delivers exceptional performance for professionals.*This cutting-edge V-NAND-based NVMe SSD supports PCI Express® Gen 3 x4 lanes*,providing a *higher bandwidth and lower latency than SATA SSDs*.Presented in a compact* M.2 form factor,* the 950 PRO is ideal for professionals usinghigh-end PCs and workstations.

850 EVO = Sata M.2 SSD

950 PRO = PCIE NVME M.2 SSD

There is no comparison in the performance... the 950 is the clear choice



AMD_man said:


> I´m not saying that´s not true, I´m saying is not worth the cost. Also he said he is going to do some video editing. Isn´t it worth it to spend more on the CPU than on the Storage?



So fine, we step into an i7 and the price goes up $200 anyhow..

but then if I'm going to an i7.... I definitely want the 950PRO.. so now our price is back to 2000 again..


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> So fine, we step into an i7 and the price goes up $200 anyhow..
> 
> but then if I'm going to an i7.... I definitely want the 950PRO.. so now our price is back to 2000 again..



https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/Ty9KKZ

This looks good. Needs no cooler because there will be no overclocking and the motherboard doesn´t need to have the Z170  for the same reason.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Folks, when i say video editing by no means did i mean on professional level so its really no big deal if the i5 is a little less suitable than the i7 mentioned.

I will however look at the latest build link by AMD man but there are still a few components not in there yet so likely the price will be right back to the latest build i posted above.

One question and mybe its just me but that Zotac video card just dont look like its as big as the Gigabite GTX in my current build, is it as capable.......comments?


----------



## Laquer Head

i5 is gonna be fine.

As far as difference in GPU sizes..yeah, I'm sure they all vary to an extent. Not something I really think about or care about in a full-tower, I'd just check the length of card you want and what the case you have chosen supports.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Folks, when i say video editing by no means did i mean on professional level so its really no big deal if the i5 is a little less suitable than the i7 mentioned.
> 
> I will however look at the latest build link by AMD man but there are still a few components not in there yet so likely the price will be right back to the latest build i posted above.
> 
> One question and mybe its just me but that Zotac video card just dont look like its as big as the Gigabite GTX in my current build.......comments?



Disregarding the size, Zotac isn't that great. That's just a parametric choice, made by PCPartpicker.
Complete my build and see how it looks.



Laquer Head said:


> There is no comparison in the performance... the 950 is the clear choice



If it only depended on performance, of purse. I would also get a Titan X and a 6950X. But that's not how it works.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> ..If it only depended on performance, of purse. I would also get a Titan X and a 6950X. But that's not how it works.



I'm not sure what a 10-core, $2200 CPU and $1200+ GPU have to do with the comparison I was making with regards to storage devices.....?


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> I'm not sure what a 10-core, $2200 CPU and $1200+ GPU have to do with the comparison I was making with regards to storage devices.....?



All I'm saying is, performance is not the only thing that matters... The 950Pro is a great drive, but it seems too expensive for this budget.

Anyways I'm a bit confused now. I have no idea what this guy plans to do with the computer.

I've already given him directions so my work here is done.

@Newfiestang50 If you need anything else just quote me. Best of luck.


----------



## Newfiestang50

AMD_man said:


> Disregarding the size, Zotac isn't that great. That's just a parametric choice, made by PCPartpicker.
> Complete my build and see how it looks.



Will do, so is it safe to say i'm better off keeping the Gegabyte 1060?


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> All I'm saying is, performance is not the only thing that matters... The 950Pro is a great drive, but it seems too expensive for this budget.
> 
> Anyways I'm a bit confused now. I have no idea what this guy plans to do with the computer.
> 
> I've already given him directions so my work here is done.
> 
> @Newfiestang50 If you need anything else just quote me. Best of luck.



Performance, Price, Value.. those are really all that matter, a balanced combo is the ideal situation.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Will do, so is it safe to say i'm better off keeping the Gegabyte 1060?



Yes. Much safer. It's a better overall brand. MSI, Asus, EVGA and Sapphire are also great. Maybe I'm forgetting one or two but that's about as good as it gets.

Edit: XFX too.


----------



## Newfiestang50

AMD_man said:


> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/Ty9KKZ
> 
> This looks good. Needs no cooler because there will be no overclocking and the motherboard doesn´t need to have the Z170  for the same reason.



I would like to explore this option, I will continue to add components and see where the price lands. Than I guess we discuss the pros & cons. I am definitely over budget with the current build but at the same time I would rather spend a little more then end up with a build that I'm not gonna be happy with. Now that dont mean that my budget is endless either, I'm definitely stretching it with current build after i add the taxes and freight......its likely gonna approach $2000 I would say, its now $1750 with taxes.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm confused now too, we are bouncing all over the place... you need to pick a budget range factoring in taxes etc.. that last build is back to $1000 range with lesser components.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Sorry guys, dont mean to add confusion. I started out thinking I could build a quality PC for $1000, then after some research I quickly found out that was not going to happen unless i was really going to limit the abilities of the PC. Next I went to $1500 which is considerably more than my original thoughts and quite frankly is where I would like to be taxes included, I wont worry about the shipping, I will just have to absorb that cost as well.

So based on that can we explore components with that budget. One thing I would like to keep in mind though is that should I want to upgrade later to get to a higher performing PC I would like to do so. In other words if I want a better graphics card I dont want to find out down the road that I can install that for some reason. With that said if someone feels that I cant achieve some quality gaming and some light video editing with this budget than please say so and i will abandon this for now until my budget increases. I really want the previous build but I have to be honest its just not realistic right now to dish out $2000 for a PC. Once again sorry for the confusion and wasting your time.


----------



## Laquer Head

This was the build I thought made most sense.. just need to grab a small tube of arctic silver for $10

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/myXfnn

And down the road, if you want a more powerful graphics card, for example, that 650W psu should be fine.

I run a GTX 1080 overclocked on a 650W


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> This was the build I thought made most sense.. just need to grab a small tube of arctic silver for $10
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/myXfnn
> 
> And down the road, if you want a more powerful graphics card, for example, that 650W psu should be fine.
> 
> I run a GTX 1080 overclocked on a 650W



Looks good. The lack of SLI is not really a deal breaker. If you want to upgrade in the future just sell the 1060 and get a something better.

http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Compar...2-256GB-vs-Samsung-850-Evo-250GB/m38570vs2977

In case there is confusion, the 950 Pro is worth it.  It´s up to you to spend the money or not.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> This was the build I thought made most sense.. just need to grab a small tube of arctic silver for $10
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/myXfnn
> 
> And down the road, if you want a more powerful graphics card, for example, that 650W psu should be fine.
> 
> I run a GTX 1080 overclocked on a 650W



Which is the one I really want and have saved however it puts me at  $1713 taxes in with the few added components (see below). Man this is stressful....lol. If only I could get free shipping on all the parts I would somehow make this one happen since I know if I go with less I will always caomparing it to this one...lol. Just curious but will the CD/DVD drive in my Dell run in this new PC.

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/J98Z9W


----------



## Laquer Head

MemoryExpress, for example only charges $8.99 for shipping on orders up to 50lbs.. I've shipped several full systems across the country with them at this price, that includes full size cases along with parts... thats pretty cheap so shipping cost is really a non-issue, its the 15% tax (thats guessing you live on east coast) but regardless its the HST that is the bitch!


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> MemoryExpress, for example only charges $8.99 for shipping on orders up to 50lbs.. I've shipped several full systems across the country with them at this price, that includes full size cases along with parts... thats pretty cheap so shipping cost is really a non-issue, its the 15% tax (thats guessing you live on east coast) but regardless its the HST that is the bitch!



you are 100% correct, the HST her in Newfoundland is painful. We also pay through the nose for shipping as well. I've never heard of Memory Express but I will check them out......not likely they will have all parts though I guess?


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> you are 100% correct, the HST her in Newfoundland is painful. We also pay through the nose for shipping as well. I've never heard of Memory Express but I will check them out......not likely they will have all parts though I guess?



They are based out west, (brick and mortar stores) but their online store is based from the NE Calgary depot and yes, they'll have parts.. they are a huge company. The $8.99 shipping is across Canada!! so just the 15% HST unfortunately..but the cheap shipping makes it easier to swallow!


----------



## Newfiestang50

Just on looking through their site and found this, its almost my build isn't it without the Windows 10.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63155


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Just on looking through their site and found this, its almost my build isn't it without the Windows 10.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX63155



The other build is better components for minimal price difference


----------



## Newfiestang50

Ya I see some differences now, the processor is not the 'K' version, the case I dont really like either but all in all it dont seem bad. Also, i am looking forward to actually building the PC, another thing off the bucket list. Have no idea about installing Windows or anything like that but hopefully its not too complicated.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Just curious but will the CD/DVD drive in my Dell run in this new PC.



Yes. I'm using my old Dell's drive. Works ok.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Folks, what are the thoughts on the Cool Master T4 cooling fan instead, its the only one I can get on amazon for free shipping.

https://www.amazon.ca/Cooler-Master...3&sr=1-4&keywords=Cooler+Master+Hyper+212+EVO


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Folks, what are the thoughts on the Cool Master T4 cooling fan instead, its the only one I can get on amazon for free shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Cooler-Master...3&sr=1-4&keywords=Cooler+Master+Hyper+212+EVO




According to Cooler Master, it should be a bit worse than the 212 Evo.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Folks, what are the thoughts on the Cool Master T4 cooling fan instead, its the only one I can get on amazon for free shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Cooler-Master...3&sr=1-4&keywords=Cooler+Master+Hyper+212+EVO



My thoughts are why not just buy on Memory Express, pay a flat fee of $8.99 and call it a day!?


----------



## Newfiestang50

Just adding stuff the the cart on various sites and I have a question about the MB, is this the unit specified in my build, it doesn't state ATX. Also, had to change the case to another model Corsair as the previous model is sold out in a few places

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX61202

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/w7kwyf



Laquer Head said:


> My thoughts are why not just buy on Memory Express, pay a flat fee of $8.99 and call it a day!?



I am building it on ME but the cooling fan is $42 there but $23 on amazon with free shipping. Just trying to keep the price as low as possible.

Another question, I am now picking the RAM, how important is the frequency, what we have chosen in my build is 2133Mhz but for very little more it seems you can get 3200 Mhz.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> I am building it on ME but the cooling fan is $42 there but $23 on amazon with free shipping. Just trying to keep the price as low as possible.



I wouldn't nickel and dime over 20-30 bucks... you've saved alot already by picking smart..


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> I wouldn't nickel and dime over 20-30 bucks... you've saved alot already by picking smart..



Well thats true and it would be nice to have it all come together.

Video card, ME dont seem to carry the Extreme Gaming version of the GTX 1060 but they do have the Windforce version, links for both below. I can only see minor differences in the numbers and the Windforce is quite a bit shorter. Thoughts on this please....are there other options around the same price....maybe Radeon?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5978#kf

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5993#kf


----------



## Laquer Head

Truthfully, I'm an MSI fanboy, pay a tiny bit more, but I like them. Used MSI for years and they've always been awesome.


----------



## Newfiestang50

WOW, all parts added to cart in ME and my total with tax is $1817. May have to reconsider buying all at ME in an attempt to shave off a little....lol. They are sold out of the 950 Pro SSD as well.



Laquer Head said:


> Truthfully, I'm an MSI fanboy, pay a tiny bit more, but I like them. Used MSI for years and they've always been awesome.



they are out of stock on 2 of the 4 versions of the 1060 6G card.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> MB, is this the unit specified in my build, it doesn't state ATX.



What the damn hell? It does say ATX.



Newfiestang50 said:


> Another question, I am now picking the RAM, how important is the frequency, what we have chosen in my build is 2133Mhz but for very little more it seems you can get 3200 Mhz.



Intel Skylake processors technically support up to 2133Mhz. More than that is supposed to cause instability.

https://ark.intel.com/products/88191/Intel-Core-i5-6600K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

Some people say it doesn´t happen. I wouldn´t risk it. The difference is not that big.



Newfiestang50 said:


> Also, had to change the case to another model Corsair as the previous model is sold out in a few places



Don´t worry about that. Think of it as a box that prevents your stuff to get dusty. No big deal.



Newfiestang50 said:


> Video card, ME dont seem to carry the Extreme Gaming version of the GTX 1060 but they do have the Windforce version, links for both below. I can only see minor differences in the numbers and the Windforce is quite a bit shorter. Thoughts on this please....are there other options around the same price....maybe Radeon?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5978#kf
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5993#kf



The biggest difference there are base clocks and boost clocks. Everything else is circumstancial.


----------



## Laquer Head

Okay this has been 4 pages of this thread, I think you have a good idea what to do. If MX is out of stock, look elsewhere, if it's too expensive look elsewhere..not much else we can do to assist.

Best of luck


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> Okay this has been 4 pages of this thread, I think you have a good idea what to do. If MX is out of stock, look elsewhere, if it's too expensive look elsewhere..not much else we can do to assist.
> 
> Best of luck



Thanks guys for all the help, learned alot so far. I'll try and piece the rest together.


----------



## johnb35

AMD_man said:


> Intel Skylake processors technically support up to 2133Mhz. More than that is supposed to cause instability.
> 
> https://ark.intel.com/products/88191/Intel-Core-i5-6600K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
> 
> Some people say it doesn´t happen. I wouldn´t risk it. The difference is not that big.



Invalid statement there.  Many people buy faster ram and have no issues at all.  You'll mostly find out that the B and H series motherboards will only support up to 2133mhz ram but the better boards will support faster speeds.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> Hardly invalid. "A lot of people did it and it worked for them" is not enough for me. Maybe he felt the same way. Shouldn´t he know all the facts before choosing? Plus I mentioned there are people who say it doesn´t happen...



Do yourself a favor and don't even get all heated again cause someone disagreed with you. You did it in another thread and it makes you come off as whiny and childish.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> We didn´t disagree. Oddly enough, we said the same thing.



I saw how pissy you got in the other thread, I'm just saying don't do that again..I was embarrassed for you.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> Innaccurate. In fact, *I admitted Intel_man was right*. How is that pissy?



Well, that was the first mistake.. @Intel_man


----------



## johnb35

AMD_man said:


> Hardly invalid. "A lot of people did it and it worked for them" is not enough for me. Maybe he felt the same way. Shouldn´t he know all the facts before choosing? Plus I mentioned there are people who say it doesn´t happen...


I've never heard or seen this happen and I've been working on computers for 20 years.  It MAY happen in what 1 in 100, 1 in 1000?  You definitely don't want to go higher then the supported ram for OEM machines but for retail motherboards that support the faster ram, why not?  Faster ram helps if you only use the onboard video too.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Well it looks like the Samsung 950 Pro is on backorder everywhere, can this be installed after or is it better to wait until I can get it to complete the build.....assuming I have all the other components.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Well it looks like the Samsung 950 Pro is on backorder everywhere, can this be installed after or is it better to wait until I can get it to complete the build.....assuming I have all the other components.



The idea of getting the 950 would be to install it and utilize its speed and performance for your Windows install. Without it, you would be waiting and doing anything else with the 950 (using it as just storage for example) doesn't make sense..then your really paying for a premium solution and using it for the wrong purpose.

The reason its out of stock is due to the imminent release of its successor the 960PRO & 960EVO. The newer devices will be faster but they will most likely carry a premium price tag at launch (I believe Dec 13 is release for some variants and Jan 2 for the remainder)

You can do a couple of things, wait and see what launch prices are on the 960, or buy a cheaper/slower but still decent 2.5" SSD (example Samsung 850EVO 2.5") or the 850EVO sata based M.2 we discussed a few pages ago.

I see the 950PRO is available in the 512GB variant but they are over $400


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> The idea of getting the 950 would be to install it and utilize its speed and performance for your Windows install. Without it, you would be waiting and doing anything else with the 950 (using it as just storage for example) doesn't make sense..then your really paying for a premium solution and using it for the wrong purpose.



Ok now I'm confused, which isn't difficult to do when talking about this stuff. Are you saying that this SSD is only used for installing Windows? I was assuming this would add alot faster performance for various tasks when using the PC daily.


----------



## AMD_man

You can just install the OS on the HDD and then move it to the SSD once you can buy it. The SSD can be used for anything. It's best used to install the OS so that boot times are shorter. You can do with just the HDD. It's not a big deal. I'm currently using just an HDD for everything.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok now I'm confused, which isn't difficult to do when talking about this stuff. Are you saying that this SSD is only used for installing Windows? I was assuming this would add alot faster performance for various tasks when using the PC daily.



SSD are typically used for Windows, but thats were everything is..the c drive.. programs, etc.. You can install onto the standard HDD, but the SSD is ideal because its faster.


----------



## Newfiestang50

AMD_man said:


> You can just install the OS on the HDD and then move it to the SSD once you can buy it. The SSD can be used for anything. It's best used to install the OS so that boot times are shorter. You can do with just the HDD. It's not a big deal. I'm currently using just an HDD for everything.



Ok...that makes a little more sense. So can a user install other software such as MS Office for example to this drive as well. If so that leads to my next question, how much space will Windows 10 take up, if it pretty much fills the 256GB 950 Pro (which is sold out) maybe I should consider the 512 GB version.........which will really blow my budget, and probably cause my divorce...lol.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok...that makes a little more sense. So can a user install other software such as MS Office for example to this drive as well. If so that leads to my next question, how much space will Windows 10 take up, if it pretty much fills the 256GB 950 Pro (which is sold out) maybe I should consider the 512 GB version.........which will really blow my budget, and probably cause my divorce...lol.



Windows 10 takes like 20-30GB if that.. a 240/250/256 GB sized SSD is the norm for a windows boot disc.. You can use smaller (not recommended) or larger, but typcially people use a 240/250/or 256GB sized device.


----------



## Newfiestang50

How about using just a SSD such as below....is that even possible.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62802


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> How about using just a SSD such as below....is that even possible.
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX62802



Yes it will work but those ones are slow... they are same read/write speeds as any run of the mill Sata3 2.5" SSD. I wouldn't be paying $300+ for that drive, regardless of the capacity.

The 950PRO uses pcie lanes and nvme technology... its completely different than that sata m.2 one you linked to.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> Yes it will work but those ones are slow... they are same read/write speeds as any run of the mill Sata3 2.5" SSD. I wouldn't be paying $300+ for that drive, regardless of the capacity.
> 
> The 950PRO uses pcie lanes and nvme technology... its completely different than that sata m.2 one you linked to.



OK understood. 

Man I missed the boat on the 950Pro. It does look like the MX store in Winnipeg has two left but they it doesn't appear they can be purchased online. I've sent them an email but no response. I wonder can i buy this in the US somewhere. A seller on ebay in the US has one but only taking bids......that will probably go for twice what its worth.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> OK understood.
> 
> Man I missed the boat on the 950Pro. It does look like the MX store in Winnipeg has two left but they it doesn't appear they can be purchased online. I've sent them an email but no response. I wonder can i buy this in the US somewhere. A seller on ebay in the US has one but only taking bids......that will probably go for twice what its worth.



Wait for an email back they might do a sale for you, even if its not at the online store. (For reference, the Memory Express location in NE Calgary serves as a brick and mortar store, but its also their depot for shipping stuff so its considered the online store)

DONT BUY ON EBAY....screw EBAY..I hate ebay </rant>


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> Wait for an email back they might do a sale for you, even if its not at the online store. (For reference, the Memory Express location in NE Calgary serves as a brick and mortar store, but its also their depot for shipping stuff so its considered the online store)
> 
> DONT BUY ON EBAY....screw EBAY..I hate ebay </rant>



Ya i wait....if not its decision time on the 512 GB one I guess.....and there are only two of those left in Canada that I can see.

Ya not a big fan of ebay either but I have bought alot of stuff one there all the same.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ya i wait....if not its decision time on the 512 GB one I guess.....and there are only two of those left in Canada that I can see.
> 
> Ya not a big fan of ebay either but I have bought alot of stuff one there all the same.



As I mentioned earlier, the shortage is clearly due to the imminent release of the 960PRO & 960EVO. While you can buy everything now and install to the HDD, if your gonna end up having to redo it shortly anyhow, once you get a 950/960 etc.. I'd say waiting makes most sense.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the shortage is clearly due to the imminent release of the 960PRO & 960EVO. While you can buy everything now and install to the HDD, if your gonna end up having to redo it shortly anyhow, once you get a 950/960 etc.. I'd say waiting makes most sense.



Ya true however the new 960 256GB version will probably cost more than the 950 512GB units still available.

Will a unit in Australia work, this seller has two left.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Samsung-950-...776037?hash=item3d1b2a8365:g:zocAAOSwB09YQGRd


----------



## Laquer Head

It will but do you really want to pay $19 for shipping? I ask cause yesterday you were concerned over the same amount.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> It will but do you really want to pay $19 for shipping? I ask cause yesterday you were concerned over the same amount.



Oh i dont want to pay the $19 for shipping but the alternative is not having it at all or pay alot more the 512GB......or maybe even more for the new 960's


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Oh i dont want to pay the $19 for shipping but the alternative is not having it at all or pay alot more the 512GB......or maybe even more for the new 960's



The 250GB version of the 960EVO looks like its gonna release on 12/13/2016 and its listed at $129.99 USD so it'll be over $200 CDN, but not that bad considering exchange and inflation for Canadian market.,.


----------



## AMD_man

I would just wait. Wether it's for the release of the new line, or for the 950 to be available. Either option sounds great compared to the alternative of getting a slower SSD. The HDD will do ok until you get the SSD. I'm on a 7 year old 16Mb cache Western Digital, and it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> I would just wait. Wether it's for the release of the new line, or for the 950 to be available. Either option sounds great compared to the alternative of getting a slower SSD. The HDD will do ok until you get the SSD. I'm on a 7 year old 16Mb cache Western Digital, and it isn't the end of the world.



This makes no sense, why would he want to get everything, except the main SSD, load up everything onto the HDD and then have to migrate everything over a few weeks, or less later.

Plus, weren't you saying less than 24 hours ago that this was overkill or not necessary for his build?? LOL You didn't even understand the difference between sata M.2 and PCIE M.2 LOL


----------



## AMD_man

Laquer Head said:


> load up everything onto the HDD and then have to migrate everything over a few weeks, or less later.



I said that SSD was too much. Not that an SSD is too much. But he seems to like it, so why not wait? Why would he have to be stuck with an unit he doesn't like when he can wait? What's the LOL part? I seem to have missed it.


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> The 250GB version of the 960EVO looks like its gonna release on 12/13/2016





AMD_man said:


> The HDD will do ok until you get the SSD.


12 days to go... why would you buy the parts for this PC, build it, set it all up on a hard drive and then have to repeat the process a few days later? If it was going to be a few weeks or a few months I'd understand, but even just installing Windows and other programs you want to to use before you even get to things like games and OS configuration seems a waste of time given that if you just waited a few days you could just install it and set it all up once on the SSD.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> I said that SSD was too much. Not that an SSD is too much. But he seems to like it, so why not wait? Why would he have to be stuck with an unit he doesn't like when he can wait? What's the LOL part? I seem to have missed it.



The LOL part is me laughing at you flip-flopping on things you said.

Don't be giving advice if you don't know what your talking about..you've done this a few times and then pretended like it didn't happen.


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> 12 days to go... why would you buy the parts for this PC, build it, set it all up on a hard drive and then have to repeat the process a few days later? If it was going to be a few weeks or a few months I'd understand, but even just installing Windows and other programs you want to to use before you even get to things like games and OS configuration seems a waste of time given that if you just waited a few days you could just install it and set it all up once on the SSD.



Not only that but, there is a good possibility the OP has never done this, and its just one more thing to confuse and agitate a first time builder.


----------



## spirit

Laquer Head said:


> Not only that but, there is a good possibility the OP has never done this, and its just one more thing to confuse and agitate a first time builder.


On this occasion it just makes so much more sense to wait for a few days. It's not even like any other hardware is going to drastically change in that time and obsolete this build, he is literally just waiting for an SSD to be launched.


----------



## Laquer Head

spirit said:


> On this occasion it just makes so much more sense to wait for a few days. It's not even like any other hardware is going to drastically change in that time and obsolete this build, he is literally just waiting for an SSD to be launched.



THIS^^

Also, there are combo deals and rebates all the time, who knows..you wait 2-3 weeks and save money on some other component..


----------



## spirit

AMD_man said:


> That´s not a sure thing. It was said to be for October, now it´s jsut delayed. There is no official release date. Even Samsung´s website changed the date every week. That doesn´t seem reliable to me..



I might be looking at the wrong model, but it looks like I can get it for £129 in the UK from December 7th: https://www.novatech.co.uk/products...nal/ssdsolidstate/pciexpress/mz-v6e250bw.html

It's available to pre-order for £140 from Overclockers: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/sams...-3.0-x4-nvme-solid-state-drive-hd-22g-sa.html

Reviews from November are saying it's already available: http://techreport.com/review/30993/samsung-960-evo-ssd-reviewed

Sounds to me like it has been released, but is in high demand (not surprised! 250GB NVMe SSD for £129!!??) so stock may be limited at the moment OR it is due to be here soon if Novatech are saying they'll have it from the 7th. Newegg says they'll have it on the 13th.


----------



## AMD_man

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147596&cm_re=960_pro-_-20-147-596-_-Product

There is a section in the Q&A explaining what´s going on.


----------



## Newfiestang50

All good comments folks, but one statement above stands out and that is I dont want to be installing all this stuff twice.

So what will be the comparable unit to the 950PRO 256 GB. Is it the 960EVO?


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> All good comments folks, but one statement above stands out and that is I dont want to be installing all this stuff twice.
> 
> So what will be the comparable unit to the 950PRO 256 GB. Is it the 960EVO?



The SM951, but it seems to be sold out all over. The PM961 too.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Guys, just reading up on these SSD's and noticed that the MB must support NVMe interface, does the Asus Z170-E that was chosen in this build support that ?


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> Guys, just reading up on these SSD's and noticed that the MB must support NVMe interface, does the Asus Z170-E that was chosen in this build support that ?



If it didn´t I´m pretty sure PCPartpicker wouldn´t let you choose the drive in your build. Besides, in the official page it does say it has "32Gb/s M.2 x 4 support", which is, correct me if I´m wrong, the interface needed for the NVMe products.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Guys, just reading up on these SSD's and noticed that the MB must support NVMe interface, does the Asus Z170-E that was chosen in this build support that ?



Yes it does..

Also, I encourage you to, if you havent already, go to ASUS Z170-E page and check out the specs, compatibility info etc. It will aid you in getting used to the board and what everything is.

You'll also want to flash the motherboard BIOS using the most current downloadable file on the same site. Looks to be version#2202 released September 26, 2016  *(Don't worry bout this now, we can help you well after the machine is built and you've had a chance to use it a bit)*


----------



## Intel_man

AMD_man said:


> Intel Skylake processors technically support up to 2133Mhz. *More than that is supposed to cause instability.*


Only if the RAM hasn't been tested to run above 2133mhz. Hence why there's ram sold from speeds as low as 2133 and all the way to 3200+. RAM manufacturers test them to see what they can brand them as and sell them at a slight premium for the extra speed. 


AMD_man said:


> I don´t see how is that invalid.


Because you didn't do your research.


AMD_man said:


> it´s clearly a rare case. Still think it´s worth mentioning.


It's really not worth mentioning. If the RAM's rated speed cannot be maintained, you can most definitely RMA either the RAM or motherboard depending on which one is faulty. RAM almost always carries lifetime warranty, so if the case is actually not being able to get to the RAM's rated speeds, I'd RMA the RAM first and see if it's the problem before trying to replace the motherboard. 

If you think Intel doesn't take into consideration higher speeds above the quoted values on their processor ark pages, then you're 110% wrong. 

Intel even made it easier for people to overclock their RAM (so long as their chipset supports the option) via XMP. 
http://www.intel.ca/content/www/ca/en/gaming/extreme-memory-profile-xmp.html


----------



## Intel_man

AMD_man said:


> Oh I´m aware of XMP, but:
> 
> 1- It doesn´t guarantee stability. It only automatically adjust voltages so that you don´t have to do it manually.
> 
> 2-You did so much research you couldn´t even scroll down.
> 
> "*Altering clock frequency or voltage may damage or reduce the useful life of the processor and other system components, and may reduce system stability and performance.* Product warranties may not apply if the processor is operated beyond its specifications. Check with the manufacturers of system and components for additional details. For more information, visit: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/overclocking-intel-processors.html."
> 
> Quote from Inte´s XMP page.








I don't know if you're playing dumb to frustrate people or just dumb in general, but what you're looking at is the USA Intel page that has that asterisk for liability reasons. The Canadian webpage does not include that asterisk because well... we aren't as sue happy as the states. FYI, the link I provided is a .ca ended page.So yes, I did scroll down to the end of the page. 

Have you ever actually used XMP? Unless your motherboard can't for some reason interpret the XMP values properly into their respective adjustments in the BIOS, you're almost always going to have that ram working at the spec the XMP shows. Instability due to XMP is not because of above specified clock speed as listed by Intel, but rather by

Inappropriate configuration by the bios
faulty hardware in the first place.
Have you ever for a second think how that warranty works on the processor? Intel for legal reasons write that if you overclock your processor, you void you warranty. Let's step back for a moment here and see how they're going to find out you "overclocked". Well, unless you're stupid and overvolted the bajeeberz out of the processor, way above regular operating ranges, then well yeah, Intel will find out with a visual inspection. But if you aren't stupid and just overclocked within reasonable ranges and not bumped your voltage to stupid values, then that overclock isn't really detectable. 

If you haven't figured it out yet, you don't go above the specified voltage for the ram to get the overclocked speeds. DDR4-3000 runs at 1.35V. Just like DDR4-2133 runs at 1.35V. 

You also use their wording 





> Altering clock frequency or voltage may damage or reduce the useful life of the processor and other system components, and may reduce system stability and performance.


as if it's 100% going to cause instability. Perhaps look up the definition of "may". 

I've had my Core i7 920 for 6 years (I recently swapped to the W3690), consistently pushed to 4.0ghz (stock is @2.6) for the 6 years. I've also had the ram bumped to 1600 when the processor's supported default is 800/1066. A stick of RAM failed on me half a year ago... guess how that was sorted out? RMA'd with Corsair and got a new set within 3 days. If you consider that "instability" and reduced useful life of other system components... sure. But that's really only on the RAM side. The IMC isn't going to fail on you for that. The robustness of the IMC is primarily due to the silicon lottery. Some IMCs of the same model processor can support higher overclocks than others, but in the skylake's k-series chips, those are well above the 3000mhz mark. Meaningless ceilings for most people as there's not a lot of RAM kits above 3000. 

If you still feel that going above 2133mhz spec for DDR4 is going to cause instability, then feel free on being wrong.


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Newfiestang50

Newfiestang50 said:


> All good comments folks, but one statement above stands out and that is I dont want to be installing all this stuff twice.
> 
> So what will be the comparable unit to the 950PRO 256 GB. Is it the 960EVO?





AMD_man said:


> The SM951, but it seems to be sold out all over. The PM961 too.



What I meant above is what new model is the replacement for the outgoing 950PRO.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> What I meant above is what new model is the replacement for the outgoing 950PRO.



The 960PRO &  960EVO are the successors. They will each be available in 3 or 4 different capacities


----------



## Newfiestang50

Folks, on a slightly different topic but has anyone ever used the following website to purchase software and OS's. Apparently they are legit which is why I am asking here.

https://www.kinguin.net/


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Folks, on a slightly different topic but has anyone ever used the following website to purchase software and OS's. Apparently they are legit which is why I am asking here.
> 
> https://www.kinguin.net/



Yes, and many people do!


----------



## Laquer Head

Saw a 32GB kit of RAm at newegg 41% off $189 for 2x16GB DDR4 2400


----------



## Newfiestang50

Ok....well maybe I will remove the Windows 10 from my cart on MX


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok....well maybe I will remove the Windows 10 from my cart on MX



You need Windows though...LOL


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> Saw a 32GB kit of RAm at newegg 41% off $189 for 2x16GB DDR4 2400



Ok perfect, will take a look.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok perfect, will take a look.



It's one of todays ShellShocker deals on newegg.ca


----------



## beers

I've bought a few games from kinguin and not had any issues.



AMD_man said:


> took everything out of context


You make a lot of false claims.  Complaining about context does not absolve you from being incorrect.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> You need Windows though...LOL



Ok guess I'm not understanding something here as well. I thought you could download Win 10 from a trusted and legit site for free but then had to purchase a key from a place such as kinguin.net . At least it seems that way from some of the youtube videos I've watched. So whats included in for the $139 from the MX site?


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ok guess I'm not understanding something here as well. I thought you could download Win 10 from a trusted and legit site for free but then had to purchase a key from a place such as kinguin.net . At least it seems that way from some of the youtube videos I've watched. So whats included in for the $139 from the MX site?



I'm not sure if some versions still ship with an actual disk, but here some ship with the O/S pre-loaded on a USB drive..but for the most part download the ISO right from Microsoft, and your paying for the licence key essentially. Windows 10 will still work without activation, just some custom features will be disabled.

The reason I posted what I did was a joke in what I thought was your response to the RAM, but you posted in between and then what I posted made no sense....anyhow.. nevermind carry on..lol


----------



## beers

Newfiestang50 said:


> I thought you could download Win 10 from a trusted and legit site for free


There's actually a media creation tool that will download the ISO directly from Microsoft and either save it for you or create a bootable USB installer.  You can even install the OS without a key for a month before it requires a valid activation key.

If you still have a Windows 7 or 8 key you can still upgrade through the assisted users program.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> I'm not sure if some versions still ship with an actual disk, but here some ship with the O/S pre-loaded on a USB drive..but for the most part download the ISO right from Microsoft, and your paying for the licence key essentially. Windows 10 will still work without activation, just some custom features will be disabled.
> 
> The reason I posted what I did was a joke in what I thought was your response to the RAM, but you posted in between and then what I posted made no sense....anyhow.. nevermind carry on..lol



LOL...understood.


----------



## Newfiestang50

beers said:


> There's actually a media creation tool that will download the ISO directly from Microsoft and either save it for you or create a bootable USB installer.  You can even install the OS without a key for a month before it requires a valid activation key.
> 
> If you still have a Windows 7 or 8 key you can still upgrade through the assisted users program.



Right.....so I guess the key is cheaper though places like kinguin.net than direct from Microsoft.....but there's got to be a catch somewhere. Cant see MS allowing that to happen. If I'm going to buy this key somewhere else and have warnings and other irritating things happen later then I'd just wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Way off topic now but is there similar methods to purchase software such as MS office and Autocad at discounted prices. My current legit copies are 2007 versions.


----------



## beers

If you wanted to be legit about it kinguin has windows 7 keys for ~$22.  Then you can just do this:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade


----------



## Newfiestang50

beers said:


> If you wanted to be legit about it kinguin has windows 7 keys for ~$22.  Then you can just do this:
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade



I will be doing a fresh new install of Windows 10 so I would just buy the key for it....$32 CDN. I a still using Vista on my Dell so no upgrade from that I guess.


----------



## beers

AMD_man said:


> you pretend to be interested in the topic, and you are just writing to attack me


That explains my subsequent on-topic posts relating to the subject..

Speaking of on-topic, please remain on-topic.


----------



## Laquer Head

@beers dont make me report you...LOL


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> Exactly, *sub*sequent. Or was it Kinguin the only thing that caught your attention. Please.
> 
> Adding an on-topic comment to your attacks doesn´t make it right.
> 
> Oh by the way, *Kinguin is cool*, I bought a lot of games there.



Games yes, I wouldn't trust a $35 windows key from them though, not worth the risk of MS deactivating randomly due to TOS violation.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Ok...perfect another point to consider. Thanks once again folks, its been a steep learning curve here the past few days and I must say its been fun and even exciting. 

As I told a guy once who asked me, "where do you learn how to do all the crap you do"....my response was that anyone who owns a PC these days and has access to the internet can pretty much learn to do anything if you want to put the time into it. Along with forums like these and youtube I've built furniture, made complicated repairs and mods to my equipment (bobcat, excavator, etc) , built speakers and Subwoofers, etc. and its all been from info provided by places like this. It takes dedication, patience and time from people like you to make sites like this enjoyable. Its great!!


----------



## Newfiestang50

Just purchased one of the two remaining 950PRO SSd's from the MX store in Winnipeg, they dont usually mail parts out directly but I pleaded with the manager and he agreed to send it. feeling pumped lol.

Now I just need to get decide between the GTX 1060 Windforce or Xtreme, MX dont have the Xtreme but it does seem superior to the Windforce for the same price. NCIX has the Xtreme for $374.


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Just purchased one of the two remaining 950PRO SSd's from the MX store in Winnipeg, they dont usually mail parts out directly but I pleaded with the manager and he agreed to send it. feeling pumped lol.
> 
> Now I just need to get decide between the GTX 1060 Windforce or Xtreme, MX dont have the Xtreme but it does seem superior to the Windforce for the same price. NCIX has the Xtreme for $374.



Thats awesome dude!! I'm stoked that you could get one, I knew once they responded to the email you could persuade them..SWEET!!!

As for the GPU, have you thought about a 1060 from Asus or MSI? The MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G would be a sweet choice too!!!! might be out of stock after BF/CM deal weekend.


----------



## Newfiestang50

Laquer Head said:


> Thats awesome dude!! I'm stoked that you could get one, I knew once they responded to the email you could persuade them..SWEET!!!
> 
> As for the GPU, have you thought about a 1060 from Asus or MSI? The MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G would be a sweet choice too!!!! might be out of stock after BF/CM deal weekend.



Ya it was kind of what was holding me up on pulling the trigger on the rest of the components. I actually just purchased everything else from NCIX since MX didnt have the GTX 1060 Xtreme as mentioned above plus i didn't qualify for the $8.99 shipping either due to location, they wanted $48. NCIX did have the 1060 Xtreme and there paid shipping was cheaper due the stuff being shipped from Ontario instead of further West, shipped for $21.

So next time you guys here from me will likely be during the assembly and start-up process when i will need more education. Thanks


----------



## Laquer Head

Newfiestang50 said:


> Ya it was kind of what was holding me up on pulling the trigger on the rest of the components. I actually just purchased everything else from NCIX since MX didnt have the GTX 1060 Xtreme as mentioned above plus i didn't qualify for the $8.99 shipping either due to location, they wanted $48. NCIX did have the 1060 Xtreme and there paid shipping was cheaper due the stuff being shipped from Ontario instead of further West, shipped for $21.
> 
> *So next time you guys here from me* will likely be during the assembly and start-up process when i will need more education. Thanks



Yay! finally a break!...kidding

Thats awesome man, glad you got it all sorted out. Most definitely come back for help, questions..etc. Also there are guides w/ pictures and I highly recommend you take a look at @Darren guide HERE!! It's one of the most detailed and well put together guides you'll find!


----------



## Newfiestang50

LOL....yes and well deserved!!

Already read the guide, its was an excellent read. I've also been watching alot of builds and tutorials on youtube but I'm sure I'll be back.


----------



## AMD_man

Newfiestang50 said:


> LOL....yes and well deserved!!
> 
> Already read the guide, its was an excellent read. I've also been watching alot of builds and tutorials on youtube but I'm sure I'll be back.



I was about to mention the videos. PCPartpicker has a lot of good ones. There are also some about cable management. Make sure to check those too. Good luck.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> I was about to mention the videos. PCPartpicker has a lot of good ones. There are also some about cable management. Make sure to check those too. Good luck.



Do you really need to watch a video to learn to manage cables in a case..LOL


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> I was about to mention the videos. PCPartpicker has a lot of good ones. There are also *some about cable management*. Make sure to check those too. Good luck.



This video might help you.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> Do you really need a guide to build a PC? It´s like playing with LEGOs...
> 
> Also, who said I needed them?



I personally don't need a guide....., but most certainly a new builder could benefit from a comprehensive guide like the one @Darren created.

So to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Darren

AMD_man said:


> Do you really need a guide to build a PC? It´s like playing with LEGOs...
> 
> Also, who said I needed them?


I would have been really happy to find my guide when I first built a machine. Obviously for a lot of people around here it's not needed but new builders certainly do. Written guides are also useful so you don't have to spend time watching somebody else and go right to what you need help with.


----------



## Laquer Head

AMD_man said:


> Oh I agree new builders need a guide. I wasn´t aware Laquer Head was new to this though.
> 
> I should just stop paying attention to his comments. He is always trying to pick fights. It gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you recommended a guide, I assumed you needed it, since you did the same when I recommended one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now I´m confused. That´s one of the reasons I´ll start ignoring your aggressive attitude. When you get like that you just stop making sense.



Man, you are dumb....LOL


----------



## Darren

Settle down boys and keep it on on topic. Anything else OT will be deleted.


----------

